# Iver head badge rivet



## filmonger (Nov 17, 2017)

What kind of rivet have people used to re - attach the headbadge?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 17, 2017)

I try to pound them out from behind the pull them out with small vise grips to save them. If they are gone  use regular screws used on other badges or have some extras laying around to use


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2017)

SCREWS!


----------

